# ISDN Howto ???

## sandman1024

hi ich möchte auf meinem rechner gentoo linux installieren und benötige

informationen oder eine gute anleitung zur installation und konfiguration einer isdn karte (AVM FRITZ CARD).

----------

## tux-fan

So spontan fällt mir da nur dieses ein:

http://www.isdn4linux.de

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *sandman1024 wrote:*   

> hi ich möchte auf meinem rechner gentoo linux installieren und benötige
> 
> informationen oder eine gute anleitung zur installation und konfiguration einer isdn karte (AVM FRITZ CARD).

 

durchsuch halt mal das forum hier, da gibt es glaub ich in Documentation & Tricks forum ein ISDN howto für fritz card und gentoo

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## hopfe

Hier findest du eine genaue Beschreibung für die Installation deiner Karte.

----------

## sandman1024

erst mal danke für die schnellen antworten

@masterofmagic hab das forum schon vor na woche durchkämt hab auch was gefunden von backseat aus uk werd aber nicht wirklich schlau draus.

@hopfe ich meine eigentl. fritzcard isdn un net dsl 

also wenn mir jemand vielleicht jemand stichwortartig darlegen könnte wie man die fritzcard isdn waehrend der gentoo installation einbindet und was ich benötige waere ich dankbar.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *sandman1024 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also wenn mir jemand vielleicht jemand stichwortartig darlegen könnte wie man die fritzcard isdn waehrend der gentoo installation einbindet und was ich benötige waere ich dankbar.

 

hm während der installation oh da wirst du mit der live-cd probleme bekommen. du könntest von ner knoppix cd weginstallieren. ich nehme an die kann isdn. aber mit den bisherigen live-cds wirst du probleme bekommen, die haben meines wissens kein isdn paket mit drauf. 

1. knoppix cd booten

2. isdn einrichten und zum laufen bekommen

3. partitionen einrichten

4. chrooten und nach gentoo dokumentation weiterarbeiten.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## sandman1024

danke für die erleuchtung ich fands immer deprimierend wenn in den ganzen docs stand, das es ganz einfache wäre man muesse sich nur dieses und jenes downloaden, nur wie will man das bewerkstelligen wenn man nur einen pc im momoment hat und der nunmal nur per isdn angebunden ist.

also wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist man wenn der rechner blank ist und man gentoo installieren möchte mit isdn aufgeschmissen??

wird es in zukunft isdn support geben ??? ich meine ich bin sicherlich nicht der einzige arme teufel aufm land der von der telekom beim breitband vernachlaessigt wurde.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ja das siehst du richtig. mit der live-cd bist du aufgeschmissen. ob sich das künftig ändern wird bleibt zu hoffen. immerhin haben sie schon mal dsl support hinzugefügt. alternative wäre natürlich noch ein billiger ISDN router bzw. ein kumpel der dir sowas leihen kann. hinter dem  stellst du deine gentoo box kannst diese dann einfach nach anleitung installieren. wenn du dann mal ein lauffähiges system hast kannst du dich immer noch an ISDN wagen.

einzig andere möglichkeit der zuvor erwähnte "ausflug" über knoppix.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## sandman1024

also man braucht zwingend eine funzelnierende internet verbindung während der installation von wegen portage tree und so?? oder gibts da vielleicht ne daten cd mit ebuilds und portage tree die man sich downloaden könnte

----------

## MasterOfMagic

zwingend brauchst du keine funktionierende internet verbindung, wenn du dir im vorfeld einen aktuellen portage tree downloadest bzw. die sourcen der pakete händisch downloadest auf cd brennst und dann in /usr/portage/distfiles kopierst.

aktuellen portage tree findest du unter http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/snapshots/

und die sourcen unter

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/

manche sourcen musst du direkt vom hersteller downloaden. aber die beiden urls sind mal ein guter anfang.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## sandman1024

 :Crying or Very sad:  ich glaub da hilft echt nix im mom als den rechner bei meinen kumpel zu schlleifen und ans dsl zu hängen so ein mist ich hoffe das mit dem isdn support wird sich in zukunft ändern

----------

## sandman1024

kann man da nicht mal ne liste starten an leuten die isdn dringend benötigen und die dann an die entwickler schicken ??

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm könnte man starten. aber du hast in weiterer folge andere probleme wenn ISDN läuft. beim updaten wird es ziemlichst langsam voran gehen. openoffice beispielsweise benötigt 170MB ca. nur an sourcen.

----------

## sandman1024

das würde ich allerdings als problematisch erachten aber man kann ja eigentl. wenn die kiste rennt sich per cron job immer sonntags einwählen mit beiden kanaelen (tisdn xxl) und saugen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm aber den thread hier kennst du? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=52930#52930 das sieht mir machbar aus, wenn auch etwas aufwendig.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## sandman1024

nee danke ich glaub das sieht viellversprechend aus werd das morgen mal testen hab heut leider keine zeit, aber danke fuer den hinweis

----------

